# 600/week unemployment until 2021!



## Filipino858 (Jan 25, 2020)

What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it’ll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

It will make people very lazy and who’s going to pay for all that?


----------



## Bonmot (Dec 14, 2018)

After all the years of corporate handouts, bailouts for the stock market and big banks and tax policies that benefit the super wealthy.....it's about time the working class gets a piece of the pie. So, yes, I'll take a few months of reduced financial stress, thank you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Didn't you catch the note...

The administration has made it a point...

If you don't go back to work when called...

They will want to hear from the employer...

How that will work with Uber...

Is anyone's guess...8>O

Rakos








PS. Can monkeys fly???


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Take it that is what its for .
Do you see gm turning down free money ? 
All the rich companies making millions . They cry ( ow were not profitable for a month boo hoo )
Those companies cry ow we need help . They get bailed out. If i were in charge i would let them go out of business and watch a new company open up.
Bank your damn money so you have it when is shitty . Companies do not do this .
The smaller middle man working class cant bank money . Paying for car note home kids food lucky if there is a dollar left over to take the family out to dinner once a week . 
My opinion means nothing but i say take that 600 and ride it out as long as you can . Take some nice vacations . Spend time with your family .
Trust me one day your healthy and say ill do that later . Well im no longer healthy its hard to get away from home even over night . 
Wish it did a bit more when i was younger . This is your chance go travel do whatever you always wanted to do.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

This is a election year so I don’t think that 1200$ check will move anybody’s needle.:smiles:
Voters will forget 1200$ by June. Recurring payments will have good memories.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


It will not happen.
The democrat bill is chock fill of crap, and dead on arrival in the Senate.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Didn't you catch the note...
> 
> The administration has made it a point...
> 
> ...


It worked for the " FLYING WEASIL" . . .

For Awhile

Until he tried to " Ugrade" . . .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

If they give it, I will take it. If they do not, too bad for me.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm driving. I don't see why any other driver can't drive right now.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

This title is deceiving. It’s proposed not yet passed.

I suppose y’all don’t see this the same as a $100 bill being ripped up into pieces and you’re told each individually still equals to $100?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

This bill will have less traction due to the 1200$ payment. 1200 represents less than 10% of the total bill. Other 90% will be going to special causes and people don’t like that .
Each Congress person gets 10,000$ to get a new laptop and WI Fi connection . Go buy a 700 dollar MSFT Surface.👍 Walmart has it for 700. Whole bill is filled with billions and billions of BS causes.
50% of the 3 trillion should go directly to the people.
Most people’s rent is higher than 1200$😄


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> Each Congress person gets 10,000$ to get a new laptop and WI Fi connection .


&#129327;&#129327;&#128184;&#128184;

I didn't see this but I also don't have time to read through the encyclopedia sized heros act.

funny but it's Republicans quoted as saying it's:


mbd said:


> Other 90% will be going to special causes and people don't like that .


And Nancy *shudder* pushing it through.

pple need to wake up. They don't need money really. They need to pour money into getting this under control, getting the treatment expanded, vaccine found. They need to have the ability to get money through work from home, they need to prioritize companies who are willing to adjust to having employees work from home (or contactless work) get the funds to support current employees but mostly to hire new employees.

restaurants and stores can get creative. They can cook meals and have it sent and hire drivers to do the trick if uber eats or doordash cut too high. I see sahm on Facebook posting lunch/dinner runs.

the idea is not to jsut have money printed without any value behind it.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129327;&#129327;&#128184;&#128184;
> 
> I didn't see this but I also don't have time to read through the encyclopedia sized heros act.
> 
> ...


They will have at least 5-10 vaccines&#128077;
vaccine money is already funded and it's not that expensive ( compared to the 3 trillion).
Restaurant- if it is a take out restaurant, then they make money , the others need humans to come in and spend . Waitress don't have a job when it is take out and they don't get any tips either . Miami, LA, NY and other destination places have huge number of waiters/waitresses,bartenders.
Staff is cut in half or more if people don't go in. &#129299; 13 million total restaurant workers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mbd said:


> They will have at least 5-10 vaccines&#128077;
> vaccine money is already funded and it's not that expensive ( compared to the 3 trillion).
> Restaurant- if it is a take out restaurant, then they make money , the others need humans to come in and spend . Waitress don't have a job when it is take out and they don't get any tips either . Miami, LA, NY and other destination places have huge number of waiters/waitresses,bartenders.
> Staff is cut in half or more if people don't go in. &#129299; 13 million total restaurant workers.


I still tip my deliveries, and there will need to be adjustments. Not everyone can be saved, but that's what unemployment is for, the point is not to have people sit at home collecting instead of working if there is work to be had but the point is that there isn't much.

And staff doesn't need to be cut in half if everyone is willing to do their part to help and it's busy, the point is to get creative and again the businesses should get money to keep their staff on hand as I said. Money should go to the businesses that have employees and need it to keep them afloat. Companies like mine doesn't need it obv. But restaurants might be one of them.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It will make people very lazy and who's going to pay for all that?


You and me and the rest of Americans.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm driving. I don't see why any other driver can't drive right now.


I have no idea of your age or general health condition. But I'm fully aware of what mine are.
1. My age puts me in a high risk group (latter 60s).
2. I have underlying health issues.

Catching Covid19 is likely a death sentence for me. That is why I am not driving nor will be in the near or possibly far future until it's reasonably safe health wise to do so.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I'm driving. I don't see why any other driver can't drive right now.


Because to some with health problems it could be a death sentence .


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

I'd rather work but for us full time drivers, especially where I'm at in Denver, we are reliant upon everyone working and rocking out to be able to sustain ourselves as drivers. 

Here we need concerts, people going out to bars and restaurants, our giant convention center filling up once or twice a week, sports, people going to work and all the people flying in and out for these reasons.

If not, with driver saturation, we cannot pay or bills.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


The value of that dollar will tank even further because the unemployed will provide nothing in return for it. Do you think that will help the economy?

Giving people money to stay home is not a real solution. It keeps the masses distracted and obedient.

Instead of incentivizing people to take unemployment, we should incentivize new ways to do our jobs. You'd be surprised what people can accomplish just by thinking outside the box.

I get to work from home for the time being. We can essentially do 90% of our normal tasks from home and we've adapted just fine. When there's a will, there's a way.

I doubt this proposed bill would pass the way it is. Make no mistake about it, this was likely written by congress to give the facade that they care about you. This "feel good" policy is nothing more than a pitch for votes. They wrote this bill knowing someone won't allow it to pass and then they'll just point fingers come election time.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm driving. I don't see why any other driver can't drive right now.


I'm doing both. My net PROFITS have been zero since the start. Those of you using gross income on your weekly certifications are crazy.

My business has costs to run and after those costs is what my income is. THAT is the number UI is getting from me each week. And no I'm not concerned because when I do my taxesat year end my net PROFITS will support my reported profits each week this year.

Do it your way if you want. But I'll take UI till I'm no longer eligible period ....extend the PUA by all means I'll take it.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It will make people very lazy and who's going to pay for all that?


Lazy people are already lazy. Somewhere in their upbringing they did not learn to value work ethic. People making the best of a weird or catastrophic situation may be of many persuasions but we damn sure cannot tell here on this lil interwebz forum.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I really hope PUA runs all the way to 2021.. if it’s slow as it is now.
I’m not going bankrupt because politicians don’t have the 🥜 to open up businesses and allow people to have the need for ride share.
Bring it on.. I’ll just use this time to pick up units 🙃


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> they'll just point fingers come election time.


That is all that they ever have done, anyhow. According to any politician, it is _always_ someone else's fault.


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> You and me and the rest of Americans.


You posted yesterday a screenshot of your fraudulently filed unemployment payment complaining that you aren't getting enough.

So actually, YOU are not paying for ANYONE.

Since I am actively working and paying taxes, you and your crown are VERY welcome for the income that I am allowing you to receive right now.

YOU are welcome.

Have a nice day.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Maybe the queen has princess sickness.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

ashlee2004 said:


> You posted yesterday a screenshot of your fraudulently filed unemployment payment complaining that you aren't getting enough.
> 
> So actually, YOU are not paying for ANYONE.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> That is all that they ever have done, anyhow. According to any politician, it is _always_ someone else's fault.


politician?
NO!
it's...


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Lazy people are already lazy. Somewhere in their upbringing they did not learn to value work ethic. People making the best of a weird or catastrophic situation may be of many persuasions but we damn sure cannot tell here on this lil interwebz forum.


I work my ass off.... But trust me that $706 deposits into my account just as easily as anyone else


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

This bill is nothing more than pandering. The Dems put so much crap in it, no way it's going to make it past the House. It's pure "Lets put a bill together with all kinds of good stuff for people, plus so much crap the (R) won't pass. But we can then point the finger at the (R)s as hating the poor and working class if they don't pass it".


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> This bill is nothing more than pandering. The Dems put so much crap in it, no way it's going to make it past the House. It's pure "Lets put a bill together with all kinds of good stuff for people, plus so much crap the (R) won't pass. But we can then point the finger at the (R)s as hating the poor and working class if they don't pass it".


yes it's called politics. that's why we have to vote at all these idiots out


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> yes it's called politics. that's why we have to vote at all these idiots out


Vote out all Baby Boomers...... it's time for them to retire already and stop F'in things up.....


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> Vote out all Baby Boomers...... it's time for them to retire already and stop F'in things up.....


wrong its the millennials ,Gen X and AOC'S and the Squad they want to give away the farm to the illegals . dont forget Pelosi , Feinstein who have Alzheimer's


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Instead of incentivizing people to take unemployment, we should incentivize new ways to do our jobs. You'd be surprised what people can accomplish just by thinking outside the box.


Fine. Pay me $707/week so i can sit at home "thinking outside the box" for my employer ...



islanddriver said:


> wrong its the millennials ,Gen X and AOC'S and the Squad they want to give away the farm to the illegals . dont forget Pelosi , Feinstein who have Alzheimer's


Yes, the part about giving this to illegals burns me up too. The Dems need to recognize that a lot of Trumpists wouldn't mind Americans getting FREE STUFF, so long as the illegals don't get it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I suppose y'all don't see this the same as a $100 bill being ripped up into pieces and you're told each individually still equals to $100?


You do realize that this is how the banking system works right. And how it creates money out of thin air. One deposits a $100, the bank loans out 10 thousand .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> You do realize that this is how the banking system works right. And how it creates money out of thin air. One deposits a $100, the bank loans out 10 thousand .


Not exactly (but good try).

they get $100, they lend $90, and then the money is spent and those that receive it will deposit again and the bank lends again but that's from the original $100.

But there's a difference in their lending to create money vs actually printing money.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Vote out all Baby Boomers...... it's time for them to retire already and stop F'in things up.....


0-Krayzy-0 Kotex, Ill Hand Owe More, Beta Soy Boy O'Warped _ain't nunna' mine_.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Coachman said:


> I'm driving. I don't see why any other driver can't drive right now.


*1.) * I am not risking mine or my family's life and health. UBER made it possible for us to receive UI because they know it's dangerous for us to drive. * 2.)* I have been working for 35 years and have paid into UI for at least 25 of those years. *3.)* I have never filed for UI before, damn right I am taking some of my money back. *4.)* I need to be available to home school my kid so he doesn't end up busting his ass for UBER when he grows up. *5.)* Common sense dictates I don't drive right now. Is that enough reasons for you?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Because to some with health problems it could be a death sentence .


I don't drive because I don't want to. Also I am finally getting my UI and PUA debit card by next week. Got my email this morning that my card is on the way . Pool was cleaned today and ready for summer. Why should I go out and edge rendering my family and myself?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


Don't work then maybe Uber will need to start treating and paying their drivers better then scum .


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.
[/QUOTE]
If there are no jobs available by the end of July then it has to be done. There are 35 million people unemployed right now with no end in sight. 35 million people didn't just all of a sudden become lazy. UBER won't be back to normal for years. A lot of companies are now allowing employees to work form home permanently. So much for the commute crowd. Bars and clubs can't operate and pay SF rents with social distancing rules. So much for the bar and club crowd. Colleges and Universities are closing through the Fall. There goes the student crowd. Where does the volume of riders come from? Who wants to drive for 12 hours a day in a saturated market to make $500 a week? All the other crap in the bill needs to be changed but the UI extension makes sense to me.


----------



## bigdogk9 (Apr 15, 2020)

Bonmot said:


> After all the years of corporate handouts, bailouts for the stock market and big banks and tax policies that benefit the super wealthy.....it's about time the working class gets a piece of the pie. So, yes, I'll take a few months of reduced financial stress, thank you.


yes,i would rather see americans than some other country get it, and as soon has our back is turned they give us the finger.



islanddriver said:


> yes it's called politics. that's why we have to vote at all these idiots out


people never learn,they keep voting them back in


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

bigdogk9 said:


> yes,i would rather see americans than some other country get it, and as soon has our back is turned they give us the finger.
> 
> 
> people never learn,they keep voting them back in


People have to learn to not vote party politics. And really look at and understand the people running for office. If they did that 80% of the idiots we have in office today wouldn't be in office. Worst thing for this country is 2 parties.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KDH said:


> *1.) * I am not risking mine or my family's life and health. UBER made it possible for us to receive UI because they know it's dangerous for us to drive. * 2.)* I have been working for 35 years and have paid into UI for at least 25 of those years. *3.)* I have never filed for UI before, damn right I am taking some of my money back. *4.)* I need to be available to home school my kid so he doesn't end up busting his ass for UBER when he grows up. *5.)* Common sense dictates I don't drive right now. Is that enough reasons for you?


Uber didn't "make it possible" for you to get unemployment.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Uber didn't "make it possible" for you to get unemployment.


Ok correction, UBER encouraged us to file for UI because they know it's dangerous for us to drive pax around right now. Feel better now?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KDH said:


> Ok correction, UBER encouraged us to file for UI because they know it's dangerous for us to drive pax around right now. Feel better now?


They encouraged you because it was suddenly available and it would make them look like the evil assholes they are when their drivers starved at once. They knew there was little business anyway, so they had nothing to lose by encouraging you to do something you would do anyway.

It also made them look as if they cared about the pax (which they only do because they make money off them) and bad publicity from pax catching COVID-19 from drivers would look bad.

They had nothing to do with the unemployment being available, but they sure would like everyone to think so.

Don't think for a moment they care about anything being dangerous to the drivers. They don't.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

I agree but that wasn't the point of my post. I was responding to someone asking why people weren't out driving. I failed to copy their post above my response.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> It will make people very lazy and who's going to pay for all that?


The same people who paid for Trump's trillion dollar give-away to the wealthy a couple years back. Republicans in Congress certainly loved that one.


----------



## bluechip (May 16, 2020)

What happens if you collect unemployment and still drive?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

bluechip said:


> What happens if you collect unemployment and still drive?


Don't get caught it's fraud. Fine , penalties pay the money back etc.


----------



## bluechip (May 16, 2020)

A guy I know got laid off from his job, so he started collecting unemployment... he started doing uber eats or grubhub or one of those. Was just curious if thats legal, and how that works.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

bluechip said:


> A guy I know got laid off from his job, so he started collecting unemployment... he started doing uber eats or grubhub or one of those. Was just curious if thats legal, and how that works.


It's fine as long as he declares his weekly earnings, maybe he keeps partial UI


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


If it keeps you home, then I support it. After all, you are my competition. When my competition doesn't work, I make more money.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

islanddriver said:


> Don't get caught it's fraud. Fine , penalties pay the money back etc.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

I do miss those $1800 weekly payouts..


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Can you say socialism, AOC and The Bern are loving this


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

bluechip said:


> A guy I know got laid off from his job, so he started collecting unemployment... he started doing uber eats or grubhub or one of those. Was just curious if thats legal, and how that works.


It works just fine because none of this gig-work is transacted over a computerized device which could audit the worker's activity through a data trail. Your friend _is _getting his pay and work orders over SnapChat, isn't he?


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I don't drive because I don't want to. Also I am finally getting my UI and PUA debit card by next week. Got my email this morning that my card is on the way . Pool was cleaned today and ready for summer. Why should I go out and edge rendering my family and myself?


I don't hustle because my ride is too old (i.e., 2003 model), but even if I could, thanks to the FREE CHEESE unemployment, I would be "garaging".



KDH said:


> There are 35 million people unemployed right now with no end in sight. 35 million people didn't just all of a sudden become lazy.


Let me correct you - 34 million, 9 hundred & 99 thousand, 9 hundred & 99 people didn't just all of a sudden become lazy. :coolio:


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


It's an awful idea for America but it will help some people in the states with lower cost of living than New York and Cali.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

KDH said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


If there are no jobs available by the end of July then it has to be done. There are 35 million people unemployed right now with no end in sight. 35 million people didn't just all of a sudden become lazy. UBER won't be back to normal for years. A lot of companies are now allowing employees to work form home permanently. So much for the commute crowd. Bars and clubs can't operate and pay SF rents with social distancing rules. So much for the bar and club crowd. Colleges and Universities are closing through the Fall. There goes the student crowd. Where does the volume of riders come from? Who wants to drive for 12 hours a day in a saturated market to make $500 a week? All the other crap in the bill needs to be changed but the UI extension makes sense to me.
[/QUOTE]
The 3 T will be rejected by republicans due some conditions from democrats that have nothing to do with the virus according to some news.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bluechip said:


> What happens if you collect unemployment and still drive?


report the earnings and nothing will happen but your payout could be reduced depending on your state's rules.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Is the $3,000,000,000,000.00 to help the unemployed? Or is it to help dope-smokers?

https://www.newsweek.com/cannabis-appears-more-job-democrats-new-stimulus-bill-1504393


----------



## NiteRake (Aug 22, 2019)

The amount spent on unemployment is trivial compared to the amounts the cities and states will get to cover the waste and overpromised pensions. If we have the Fed bailout the cities and states that means they will take control and the DC will start issuing rules and regulations for all local governments to follow. A huge centralized bureaucracy that answers to no one except the donors. The extra unemployment is nice but its money from nowhere to cover a wish list of crazy ideas. Most will end of skimmed off to the crooks.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Poopy54 said:


> Can you say socialism, AOC and The Bern are loving this


Funny you say that because this is coming from a republican lead senate and an independent but lying that he is a republican president.

Don't forget to give them credit on your hate wheel


----------



## steveNYC (Aug 20, 2019)

ive been underpaid for years. i'll just consider this 600/week as backpay


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Rakos said:


> Didn't you catch the note...
> 
> The administration has made it a point...
> 
> ...


Good thing we're self employed and Uber isn't my employer


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I wish instead of doing this they would just give out more stimulus payments to everyone. Too many people slip through the cracks and too many people are taking advantage of this stuff. If you've been strugglign and you are getting $1000 a week now through 2021by sitting at home then I think that is awesome and I am happy for you but what about everyone else out there working for $5 an hour?


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


The $600 @ week PUA benefit is scheduled to terminate on 7/31/2020. It will probably be extended, but not until the end of the year, and it could come with more "qualifying conditions" attached....such as what state you're in. (Example: Not qualifying if your state is almost fully re-opened.)


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> If you've been strugglign and you are getting $1000 a week now through 2021by sitting at home then I think that is awesome and I am happy for you but *what about everyone else out there working for $5 an hour?*


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Filipino858 said:


> What do you guys think about the Democrats wanting to extend $600 a week on top of unemployment, well into January 2021. I see this getting mixed opinions because it'll make us lazy, and people say that it will make us drivers not want to work if Uber gets busy again. On the other hand the economy might take so long to recover that this 600/week would help. Let me know what you think about this proposition.


It's threads like this with exciting titles about "Free Money", and employees telling employers they do not want to come back so soon, that caused the Congress to sour on extending the $600 @ week. When added to regular state employment benefits, along with minimal deductions from gross, 80% of Unemployed Americans got a pay raise.

Latest today. The $600 PUA will be replaced with a $450 RTW (Return To Work) weekly bonus. No idea how many weeks though.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

AllenChicago said:


> $450 RTW (Return To Work) weekly bonus.


I'll sign up for that.


----------



## Superman 61 (Mar 26, 2020)

Rakos said:


> Didn't you catch the note...
> 
> The administration has made it a point...
> 
> ...


When rideshares have 33% of the rides they did in February Rideshare drivers will no longer collect unemployment


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Superman 61 said:


> When rideshares have 33% of the rides they did in February Rideshare drivers will no longer collect unemployment


says who?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

bluechip said:


> A guy I know got laid off from his job, so he started collecting unemployment... he started doing uber eats or grubhub or one of those. Was just curious if thats legal, and how that works.


EDD list on its website all the court cases of people that got caught working and collecting UI. Some of them had to do jail time and probation, on top of paying back all the money. A fraud conviction does not look good to perspective employers, and they will prosecute.


----------



## lostsoul (Mar 1, 2020)

SHalester said:


> says who?


Well, New Member of course. C'mon @SHalester, you know the drill by now. &#129315;


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

*County:* Eastern District of California, Sacramento
*Court Case Number:* 2:17-CR-0060MCE
*Amount Due to the EDD: *$887,199 (total conspiratorial overpayment)
*Claimant:* Pamela Emanuel
*Conviction:* On 12/10/19 the claimant pleaded guilty to violation of United States Code, Title 18, sections 1341, Mail Fraud, and §1028A (a)(1), Aggravated Identity Theft.
*Sentence:* The claimant was sentenced to six years and three months in prison and was ordered to pay $773,733 in restitution.
*Summary of Incident:* The claimant was a co-conspirator in an identity theft scheme involving over 250 victims. Charges are pending against other defendants. Between 07/22/15 and 07/14/16, the suspect and four co-defendants perpetrated a scheme to obtain benefit payment debit cards issued in the names of identity theft victims to fraudulently obtain Unemployment Insurance benefits. The conspirators filed 269 false claims attempting to obtain $2.4 million in fraudulent benefits. This case was investigated by the EDD mutually with U.S. Department of Labor, Office of Inspector General, and the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
*Media Release:* On 03/20/20, the United States Attorney's Office, Eastern District of California, issued a media release describing the sentence of Pamela Emanuel.


*County:* Los Angeles
*Court Case Number:* VA146125
*Amount Due to the EDD:* $9,833
*Claimant:* Michael Figueroa
*Conviction:* The claimant pleaded nolo-contendere to felony violation of section 2101(a) of the Unemployment Insurance Code.
*Sentence:* The claimant was sentenced to serve one day in the Los Angeles County Jail, to serve three years of probation, and was ordered to pay full restitution, which he has paid.
*Summary:* The claimant failed to report his work and earnings while collecting Unemployment Insurance benefits.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lostsoul said:


> you know the drill by now


yes, I know. What WAS I thinking..... :whistling:  :whistling:


----------

